# How to activate my new Cavalry External Hard Drive?



## saggybaggy (Feb 24, 2008)

I recently purchased a Cavalry 500GB USB 2.0/Firewire External drive to use with my mac ibook g4 laptop. I plugged it into my computer and the little hard drive ICON appears on my desktop with the name "NEW VOLUME". However, it does not allow me to change the name of the hard drive and when I try and drag a file into the drive I get an error message that says: "The item could not be moved because "NEW VOLUME" cannot be modified."

According to the product description, the drive is already preformated to Plug & Play. I need to rename my hard drive and be able to use it. How do I get this to work? 

Any thought are greatly appreciated.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd be will to bet that the problem is that the drive is plug-n-play for Windows, not Mac, and so it is formatted NTFS, which the Mac can not change. Control click on the hard drive's icon and choose Get Info. Look at what it says it's formated as. If you want to use it on your Mac, you should reformat it with the Disk Utility in the Utilities folder. But once formated for the Mac, you will not be able to use it with Windows.


----------

